# What is your dream shark out of the surf?



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

<SPAN class=spnMessageText id=msg>This is an interesting topic









What is your personal dream shark that you would like to catch? How big?

I would still like to catch a 10+ 550+ lbs. Bull Shark.

My biggest bull shark was an 8'10" bull with a 65" girth. Went 440-450 lbs.

I would love to catch double mega moster bull.

Deaver


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

great white the size of a bus:bpts

realistically a good sized bull shark


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

a mako


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

definitely a mako


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught everything but a mako off the beach. I'd also like to catch a fat boy Tiger 10ft or better.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I lost a big hammerhead from Navarre Beach when I was younger, and since then I've had it out for a big hammer. But, realisticly, I can't imagine being disappointed with any big shark, especially a big mako if she jumped! Fought one from the pier last year with a few jumps and I've been excited since then.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I would have to say a big tiger or even a small mako.......heck anything bigger than me......lol. That's a big ol' fish!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Do "Hammer heads" come this close to shore? I caught a bonnet head (sp) thought it was a hammer head shark for a while till someone told me it wsn't. I'm agree with konz...anythingbig will do fine for me too...neighbor caught a huge nurse shark,,coolest thing I've seen in a while ( on a pompano rig)..yeah thats right....took 'm for ever to get 'm in.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a big ol nurse shark caught by Ryan Davis........the picture doesn't do it justice, it was a bigun'


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A bonnethead is a hammerhead, its just a smaller species. We have 4 species in the gulf I think. Smooth, great, scalloped and bonnetheads. Bonnets willtop out at around 5 feet or so. Both smooth and scalloped will reach 13ft. Great hammerheadsare the monsters of the family and will supposedly reach 18ft. in length. You can catch Great, scalloped and bonnets from the surf butI think smooth hammerheads prefer deeper water.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

One of the prehistoric Megladons.....haha, they were twice the size of a full grown sprem whale.

Forreal thou, big bull...


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Fishermon (12/4/2008)*Do "Hammer heads" come this close to shore? I caught a bonnet head (sp) thought it was a hammer head shark for a while till someone told me it wsn't. I'm agree with konz...anythingbig will do fine for me too...neighbor caught a huge nurse shark,,coolest thing I've seen in a while ( on a pompano rig)..yeah thats right....took 'm for ever to get 'm in.


Yes they come pretty close to the beach.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

A Big Bull or Mako would be nice But really anything big enough to Hear That ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Got To LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

10+ mako hands done. that is my dream shark. with a huge bull come in with a close second.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

I have never landed a shore based mako before, but that sounds really cool. 

How many good makos are landed each year? If is about the same number as big tigers?

Deaver


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I greased a nice mako in the surf last year


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Any shark 10' or bigger. Tigers and Makos have impressive jaws. They would look good next to my bull and blacktip jaws.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JAWS' little cousin


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is some dream stuff!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

> *POWER FISHERMAN (12/5/2008)*Here is some dream stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> What is that last guy doing to that ray????


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Is that your 8'10" bull PF? Thats a monster bull for sure. The biggest i ever got was off a dock in terry's cove in Orange Beach. We didn't get a measurement cause we always release them and couldn't pull it up on the dock but we est. it at 8-8 1/2ft. and 400+.

I don't have the link, but go to you-tube and search "Great White Hunters". Its pretty cool, these guys paddle baits out with a <U>surfboard</U> in australia or south africa and use a fighting chair mounted to the front of a truck to catch great whites from the surf!


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

That was William Fundora's 8'8" Bull Shark. They got it a couple of months ago.

I have seen that great white movie. There are some juvenile great whites off the coast of hatteras right now along the beach front. Just now willing to drive that far yet. Got some friends going to try for one in about two weeks.

Deaver


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

a mako


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

any shark at all right now:letsdrink still aint got that tag filled:doh


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a pretty mako above. I've seen that pic on www.extremecoast.com


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

That is my friend Stuart Richards. 

He was fishing when those guys came by and gotsome photos. Stuart was fishing down the beach in the next camp. He faught that stud from the tool box on the back of his pickup. Biggest mako off the beach in Texas. 

Deaver


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If I can get bait I'm going to give it a go on friday or saturday. I should be finished with my new shark rod by then and i need to try to break it in. The water over here (Al)has gotten so damn cold though I'm not sure how much success I'll have even though we've caught bulls and sandbars when the water was only 59 degrees(surface temp). I've also thought about fishing further east into florida.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *tunapopper (12/4/2008)*A bonnethead is a hammerhead, its just a smaller species. We have 4 species in the gulf I think. Smooth, great, scalloped and bonnetheads. Bonnets willtop out at around 5 feet or so. Both smooth and scalloped will reach 13ft. Great hammerheadsare the monsters of the family and will supposedly reach 18ft. in length. You can catch Great, scalloped and bonnets from the surf butI think smooth hammerheads prefer deeper water.












This one answered my sons dreams. Maybe as he gets bigger so will his dreams!!!!!!!!!


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/photoalbum/albums/userpics/Frame_7.jpg


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LaSharkHunter (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice Topic,

I'm still looking for that 12ft anything!! But the Tiger is the 12footer I want!


----------



## cole tarnok (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm needing to bag a large mako but more than that i'd like to see my ole lady battle a 7ft+ shark of any type. She keeps bugging about catching a shark, but i never seem tobag one when she is with me.


----------



## craigmtee (Jul 7, 2008)

My biggest is a 6' 10'' nurse. SO, im looking to break 7ft+ for starters and would love for it to be a hammer.



Although here in TX my chances of a huge hammer are slim.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## eklutna (Dec 24, 2008)

I would realy like to catch a spinner. Some day I just might.

ek


----------



## captain wahoo (Dec 14, 2008)

anything in a10' range would be awesome. And if it produced some good steaks. . . Well that's a huge bonus.


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Big enough to show off. Not like this small blacktip caught under the hathaway bridge










About 3 years ago down in clear water hooked a hammer head about same size.

I want something I can really brag about


----------

